# Remington 600



## mudcreek (Nov 8, 2018)

I have a model 600 in 6mm. The trigger/safety problem has never been corrected. Remington is going to give me 12.50 credit in their store so I can by something with their name on it. Trigger replacement is around 150.00 for a new aftermarket trigger. Any suggestions? I dont have a lot of 150 dollar bills hanging on my tree.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 8, 2018)

If that were in .308 or .243 I would have some suggestions for you.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 8, 2018)

6mm Remington 600 sweet! Don't ever get rid of it. I would put that caliber up against a 243 any day and I own both. There ain't a nickels worth of difference in either one.

I have a model 7 in 6mm. A sweet rifle, only made it year 1 production.

if you replace the trigger use a timney.


----------



## mudcreek (Nov 8, 2018)

we have 2 mod 7 in 6mm and 308. we also have  6mm and 308 in model 600. everything checks out but the mohawk


----------



## au7126 (Nov 9, 2018)

Have a 222 and 243 and to make me sleep better I had Timneys installed in both. These were used by my sons and then grandchildren. Had the original triggers reworked and safety to unload with safety on. Still uneasy so made the move.


----------



## weagle (Nov 9, 2018)

Of all the Remingtons I've owned with the Walker Fire Control trigger, the only one I was ever able to get to fire when pushing off the safety was a 600.  I could cock the bolt, put the gun on "safe" pull the trigger 3 or 4 times then push the safety off and it would drop the hammer.  You had to do this process 20 or 30 times to get it to drop the hammer but it would do it.  I cleaned the trigger group out (looked like it had 20 years worth of WD-40 varnish build up on it) and it cured the issue....or did it?  That's the problem; it was so intermittent I didn't trust it.  Replaced it with a Timney.

I still buy and hunt with remingtons and I don't always replace the trigger.  I just double down on the 4 rules of gun safety.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 9, 2018)

Love my .308 600; never had any issues.  Don't let go of that 6mm !!!
Bought mine used with a 'widefield' oval Redfield scope.  What a perfect vintage package; bbl stamp dats to late 1965.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 10, 2018)

Mohawks on Gunbroker are listing between $500-$800.

My buddy keeps his 6mm Mohawk by the back door for yard varmints of any kind.  I have thought about slipping out with it


----------



## bullethead (Nov 12, 2018)

I have a Mohawk in .243. A 600 in .308 and a 600 Mag in .350. I have not had any issues with the triggers but as others have said switching to Timney triggers is a sure fix. Keeping the original triggers extremely clean is recommended.


----------



## mudcreek (Nov 13, 2018)

i have a concern about the safety/trigger issue. there was a class action suit against remington several years back. this one never got seen about, an i have granchildren to shoot it. probly ok, but i want to be sure.


----------



## tommyjoe (Nov 13, 2018)

Sent mine back to remington this year. My gun was made in 1968 , model 600 in 6mm. It was covered under their recall. They sent a prepaid shipping label to send it back and replaced the trigger. They sent it back free too. Contact their customer service. About a 4wk turnaround. Dont settle for $12.50.
Tom


----------



## Beretta682 (Nov 13, 2018)

Is the 788 under the recall?


----------



## rayjay (Nov 14, 2018)

Mostly for curiosity I bought one of the later factory triggers for cheap off evilbay. I put it in a 700 project but haven't shot it yet. This is the trigger with an adjuster screw in the finger lever along with the normal one up in the front of the bracket. I put a light weight spring in the upper screw like I do all my Rem factory triggers. One of the critical aspects of the design is the requirement to have a good bit of preload on this spring. This preload makes sure the sear properly resets. If you reduce the preload on the factory spring to rreduce the trigger pull you run the risk of not having enough preload for the trigger to work as it's supposed to.

Of course, running a lighter spring makes trigger cleanliness absolutely essential but this is really the truth about any bolt action sporting rifle.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 14, 2018)

rayjay said:


> Of course, running a lighter spring makes trigger cleanliness absolutely essential but this is really the truth about any bolt action sporting rifle.



i think that is the cause for most of those failures.  I don't know where people get the idea that it is supposed to be filled with oil.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 14, 2018)

I used to shoot clays with a guy that kept his guns liberally oiled. He would turn the bottle up and squirt a stream of oil in the action before every range session. It got so bad that oil would shoot out between the recoil pad and the buttstock and leave oil dripping down his shooting vest [ Browning B20 [ B60 ?? ] that had the mainspring running through the buttstock ].


----------

